# Question on FS bike with frame bag.



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Seems like many of you use hardtails for Bikepacking. I've never done this before but I plan on doing a weekend soon at a forest in my state. I have a touring bike with racks and panniers but my FS mtb doesn't have bosses to fit these. 

I have a medium sized Alice pack which can carry the majority of my gear/3L h2o bladder.

I have a giant trance x and was wondering if any of you have any experience fitting a frame bag to this bike? Ide like one to lighten the load in my Alice pack. 

Also where do you put your sleeping bags and tent?

I've seen some of your pictures with gigantic seat bags. Does that affect handling, and who makes them? I imagine you put your shelter gear in those?

Just a noob trying to get some ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wtih a limited amount of space in the frame, you might want to consider something like this : 
Topeak® Cycling Accessories
I have something like it (only used it once) and when i used it on my 26er Cannondale hardtail i strapped my sleepingbag and some other smal things to the top, and i had enough room to hang my tent from the bottom of it.
I don't think that will work with a FS, but you can still use it as it was intenden and strap stuff on top.
If i didn't have a mojor virus issue deleting some files from my HD, i would have posted a pic of it.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it advised to Bikepacking using a hardtail? I feel like that would be more efficient for overnight trips than an FS.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I carry my sleeping gear (pad, bag, and bivy) in a dry-bag strapped to my handlebars with a Revelate Sling. Heavy stuff like spare parts, tools, and some food go into a custom-made frame bag from Phantom. Food, clothes, etc. go into a a Revelate seat bag. And then I carry water, food, and rain gear in a pack. The whole rig is easy and fun to ride.

Full-suspension Cannondale RZ 120-1.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

kikoraa said:


> 1 I have a giant trance x and was wondering if any of you have any experience fitting a frame bag to this bike? Ide like one to lighten the load in my Alice pack.
> 
> 2 Also where do you put your sleeping bags and tent?
> 
> ...


1 Take some dimensions and see what stock items are out there. Note locations of cable guides, other impediments and connection points. Mostly, be resourceful. Add-on clamps (hose clamps, insulated clamps, cable ties, etc.) aren't very svelte-looking, but can help get you set up without having to go custom or otherwise drop big coin.

2 Revelate Sling up front or seat bag up to now. I'll have my tent in an Anything Cage next time out. Get super compressible stuff...my sleeping bag packs down to not much larger than a grapefruit.

3 Negligible effect on handling. I put lighter, bulkier stuff in mine usually. Revelate, Porcelain Rocket, etc. make great gear. Carousel still owes me my deposit from a botched custom job a year and a half ago, so I'd avoid them completely.

4 Most go HT, but any decent bike will work. A bikepacking bike is the one you use for bikepacking. Kinda like "hiking shoes."

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

All of you guys had the answers I needed. Thank you! 
I just found a post on J.packs. I may message him for a custom pack on my trance.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

kikoraa,

personally I like using a hardtail for bikepacking because of the larger frame bag. You can squeeze a frame bag into a Trance though. The frame size in this picture is a size sm for reference.

Good luck,
Andrew


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

kikoraa said:


> I have a touring bike with racks and panniers but my FS mtb doesn't have bosses to fit these.


Old Man Mountain racks fit most MTBs including FS rigs. If you want to use your existing panniers check them out:

Old Man Mountain: Pannier Racks For Any Bike


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

vikb said:


> Old Man Mountain racks fit most MTBs including FS rigs. If you want to use your existing panniers check them out:
> 
> Old Man Mountain: Pannier Racks For Any Bike


I've used an OMM rack on my full-suspension Cannondale RZ 120, and it didn't really work out as well as I hoped. On technical terrain, the rear of my bike was really wiggly and unstable. The unsuspended weight made for a weird ride too. I've used racks on a hard-tail, and that worked out fine though.


----------

